# Roadster rear windscreen leak



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I've found a small leak in my roadster roof 
Bottom corner where the rear windscreen glass is sealed to fabric roof
I know the glass is not replaceable 
Has anyone else had something similar and tried any solutions?

Structurally it looks as though the glass is bonded to the inside face of the main hood fabric
Then a panel (with a windscreen size hole!) is bonded on the inside of the hood and glass
So effectively the glass is sandwiched between the two pieces of fabric

I was wondering about some sort of sealant, maybe injected from the outside??
Seems to be a little give in the fabric so wondered if I could inject some with a very fine nozzle?
Any other ideas?

Ps I have done a search for this but cannot find anything.
If there is a post please direct me to it!


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I'd recommend windscreen sealant available from motor factors or most body shop suppliers.


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

Search : convertible top rear glass window comming loose.You have to clamp the repair down while the adhesive cures no matter what adhesive you use.The suction cups are cheap and worked great.The 3m sealant didnt hold and ended using gorilla glue which seems to be holding great.Also mask off the window right up to the fabric for an easy clean up.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow thank you! 
That's exactly my issue, the bottom corner!
This forum is just fantastic!


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Jez xbx said:


> Wow thank you!
> That's exactly my issue, the bottom corner !
> This forum is just fantastic!


it surely is, helped me loads, nothing better.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Donay said:


> Search : convertible top rear glass window comming loose.You have to clamp the repair down while the adhesive cures no matter what adhesive you use.The suction cups are cheap and worked great.The 3m sealant didnt hold and ended using gorilla glue which seems to be holding great.Also mask off the window right up to the fabric for an easy clean up.


Hi Donay,
There seems to be several varieties of gorilla glue
I've been able to rule out the wood glue variety lol
But beyond that is it the epoxy type or gel type or one of the others?
Cheers 
Jez


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This may help.
I would think the normal Gorilla Glue as it likes one side to be damp & the fabric part of your roof is likely to be damp.

http://uk.gorillaglue.com/

Hoggy.


----------



## Donay (Sep 30, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, This may help.
> I would think the normal Gorilla Glue as it likes one side to be damp & the fabric part of your roof is likely to be damp.
> 
> http://uk.gorillaglue.com/
> ...


yes, the original clear gel is what I used.It expands like hell, almost like a foam and turns white when cured so dont forget to mask the surrounding area.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy,
That looks the right stuff
The pages I found didn't say that lot!
Jez


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Great thanks Donay 
Will order tomorrow!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok so after a year I finally got fed up of the optional swimming pool tupperware mod 

My roof has been leaking round the bottom corners of the rear glass screen.
This drops water into the roof stowage area, where it can strategically drop onto the CCM and hydraulic pump!



I spent ages doing research and asking for help, with which glue to use.
Rhino glue seemed to be recommended, but not easily obtainable in uk, so went with Gorilla Glue.
If you're interested in glues etc you can try these....
http://www.volvo-forums.com/t9390-glass ... -loose.htm
http://newbeetle.org/forums/new-beetle- ... ating.html
http://solutions.3m.co.uk/wps/portal/3M ... adhesives/
https://d-lab.mit.edu/sites/default/fil ... esives.pdf

I was nervous of screwing it up and then not being able to un bugger what I'd done.
In the end I had a sever case of the f**k its and just went ahead.
(to avoid confusion, pics are of different sides of the car, which had different sized gaps!)

this is what i did step by step

I used.....
Gorilla glue (not the wood glue one!!)
A sleeping bag in compression straps in a plastic bag
about 5m of cord
chopping board (in plastic bag)
couple of towels / scarf / rags (for padding the bodywork)
scalpel
cocktail sticks
card offcuts to put glue on
tweezers to clean crap out
window cleaner squeeze bottle with water in it

This was what I did....
released tension on roof, allowing me to bend the fabric and open the gap a bit.



Cleaned out the gap and glass carefully with a scalpel / tweezers to remove as much of old glue / dirt as possible
Sprayed with water (moisture activated glue)
used a card offcut as an artists palette (lol) and a cocktail stick to work the glue into the groove between roof and glass
I deliberately put in way to much, but figured i wanted to make sure it sealed
I don't have any pics of this bit as was a little frantic!

WARNING if you've not used it before it foams up like crazy. 
Try it on something else first so you get a feel for it
I used about a pea sized blob for about 2 inches of seam

closed roof
wedged a sleeping bag (in compression straps) between glass and stowage area to push glass out
used cord attached to wheel and door latch to hold a towel wedging a chopping board against the outside of the hood
the scarf etc is to protect body work
(nb i wrapped everything in plastic bags incase of over glue!)



left for a couple of hours (can see sleeping bag inside)



tidied up with scapel again being very careful!



next stage is to run a bead of black mastic round outside of roof to cover up glue / extra protection.



Also, discovered that the inner sealing fabric is de bonding round about half the window.
Need to get some contact adhesive and consider taking the roof off for this i think :-(

As always........
I am only showing you what I did, any work you do to your car is your responsibility.
This worked so far for me, but it might not and you could ruin the roof of your car.
If in doubt don't do it, get professional help to repair / replace the roof.
I'd never suggest anyone ever tries anything I ever recommend!


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Good job Jez hope that it has sorted out your leaks. I can imagine that it's one of those jobs that you never know how it will work out and there is always that fear that it will finish up worse than it started.
Hope that you are keeping well and hopefully meet up some time this summer. 
Went to the Haynes breakfast meet on Sunday which has become very popular with some terrific cars to drool over.
Regards
Ray


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I've had a go at mine in the last week or two as well. I used Gorilla glue, as you did. I didn't think of releasing the tension while putting the glue in, so maybe that's something to look at. I also sprayed a mist of water on the glass, pulled the hood away, spread glue on the fabric and then held the hood against the glass for a few hours by putting a strip of aluminium on the hood and weighing it down with a box containing one pair of TT front brake pads.

Part of the glue has stuck, part of it hasn't and will need to be re-done. It seems to have stuck to the hood, but not to the glass, so perhaps it had dried out on that part. So, still ongoing for me. But I also am fed up of having to remember to put the ice cream carton in place whenever I park up, and remember to remove it before I open the roof.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I suspect not enough water - I did it again yesterday in the main part that hadn't stuck, put more water on, and the glue has expanded far more than it did the first time around. So once it's had a while to set properly I'll cut the excess off, and pour some "Seek'n'seal" in the area.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Excellent news, it is a bit lively when it foams!
I cut mine after a couple of hours and was still little bit soft 
possibly as it was covered in plastic so was curing slowly?
when i fixed my breadknife handle it was much more brittle but it had cured for 24 hours?
whats seek'n'seal, i feel i need it in my life lol?
is it similar to 'creeping crack''?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

It's a clear liquid that you pour into bits like this and it's supposed to be liquid enough to reach into leaking bits, but then seal it up. Not sure it will work, but fingers crossed. Trouble is now I've got a couple of sections where I didn't get enough glue in that haven't stuck, but not wide enough to have enough "give" to get any more glue in. So hopefully the sealant will do there.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

droopsnoot said:


> It's a clear liquid that you pour into bits like this and it's supposed to be liquid enough to reach into leaking bits, but then seal it up. Not sure it will work, but fingers crossed. Trouble is now I've got a couple of sections where I didn't get enough glue in that haven't stuck, but not wide enough to have enough "give" to get any more glue in. So hopefully the sealant will do there.


Hmmm interesting, let me know how you get on with that, could be very useful!
Or could you use a syringe or cocktail stick to get the glue in?
Cocktail stick worked for me?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Just to say I am aware all my pic links are broken
Photo bucket seems to be throwing a wobbly
I'm on the case


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

(O/T) PB has been terrible for ages. I've taken to posting on flickr instead, even though it insists on putting it's own name in the links when you post photos on a forum.

I've poured some sealer in today, but I won't pour water on it until tomorrow. Should be set by then.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

droopsnoot said:


> (O/T) PB has been terrible for ages. I've taken to posting on flickr instead, even though it insists on putting it's own name in the links when you post photos on a forum.
> 
> I've poured some sealer in today, but I won't pour water on it until tomorrow. Should be set by then.


How did the sealer work?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Hard to say, it hasn't rained since and I haven't had time to just pour some water on it. But I think the glue has come away in the corner now, there seems to be more movement that I'd like. Trouble is it's now difficult to get at because of the bits of glue that have stuck. Maybe get chance to play more over the weekend.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, I washed the car today, including the hood for the first time in ages, and it's still leaking. However it's not really leaking all that much, but as it's raining now I'll be able to tell better tomorrow how much is still coming in.

Not sure I'd recommend the seek-n-seal stuff though as there's a noticeable sticky patch on that corner of the hood where it seems to have soaked into that as well. So if you can avoid using it, probably best to do so.


----------



## DABDAB (Dec 2, 2016)

Helpful post though I chose the jb weld sealant and adhesive. Works like a standard sealant and glues. I wasn't as successful in keeping the glass as close to the material so looks OK but seems a great seal with one application. I had two other rear window water challenges. The rear cloth part of the roof had come out from the retention. Removing the two bolts at the rear allowed me to tuck the roof back in. I've added gorilla tape to reduce chances of water getting in and some additional attachment. Also, the offside drainage is blocked. I've got a lot of rubbish out of the drainage hole but may need to remove more. While sorting, I've been using a towel to absorb the unwanted water.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

What about thttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Cabr ... 0434643his -


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Rained last night, not sure how much but I had about half an inch of water in the ice cream tub this morning. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

black9146 said:


> What about http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Cabri ... 0434643his -


Nice idea on how to hold the hood against the glass, I might have to pinch that. I'm not paying £100+ for some suckers and bits of metal though, I'm sure I can find enough plastic suckers on something that I can bodge something similar. I was annoyed enough at paying £8 for the glue, especially as it hasn't worked as well as I'd have liked.

I'm getting to classic show season soon, though, so a bit more time to lay the car up for a few days while things set.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, I thought it was a good idea too. Could you not use Sikaflex as this is the stuff that's used to hold in windscreens and its black ? I also thought about how to apply pressure whilst it set. Cut two pieces of 1/4" ply the shape of the screen in the corner. Wedge one piece on the inside off the rear bulkhead and do the same on the outside ( you could apply more pressure to this thereby putting more pressure on the inside by using a piece of timber wedged off something suitable outside the vehicle ) Its not an easy job to do I would imagine but its probably the way I would do it after much thought. I know what I'm trying to say but don't know if its come across correct :?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Any method of holding it in place is probably better than I tried - which was putting the glue in, balancing a strip of alloy along the hood, and then placing a pair of brake pads on to weigh it down.

I have considered Sikkaflex, I bought some generic RTV silicon adhesive for another job and was hoping it would do this as well, but it's not strong enough, stretches too easily.


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

are you sure that its from the window glass?
one of my roadsters and one belonging to a mate both have failure of the seal that goes between the rear of the hood and bodywork. if i can get flickr to work i'll put some pics on


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I am on mine - before I started trying to glue it all back together there was a visible gap between the glass and the hood, and you could see water running out of the join between the hood and the layer that holds the glass in place when it rained heavily.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

In case it makes any difference, today I've had a go at gluing the inner side of the surround in place as well. I'm using aerosol glue, and it's a bit hard to get into position to spray it into the corner, but I think I've got a lot of it stuck in place.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

droopsnoot said:


> In case it makes any difference, today I've had a go at gluing the inner side of the surround in place as well. I'm using aerosol glue, and it's a bit hard to get into position to spray it into the corner, but I think I've got a lot of it stuck in place.


Have you tried using this to improve the sealing? 
https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-81158-S ... B000AL6WLA

Very interesting read by the way! However looking at the pictures in this thread, it is clear that the rear window seal is not done similarly in my rooftop! Mine has seams made of thick cotton wire all around the glass..! Picture below, the seams are visible. I can take a close up picture if someone is interested. Does anyone know why I have a different type of seal?

(image deleted)


----------



## Eric V. (Apr 28, 2012)

Miknix,

Your roof is a non oem roof check window for audi logo .
Eric V.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Eric V. said:


> Miknix,
> 
> Your roof is a non oem roof check window for audi logo .
> Eric V.


mmm.. the previous owner told me the roof had been replaced. I always thought it was BS cause he never gave me the invoice. Now I know it's true, thanks for clarifying! Also explain why the descriptions of the rooftop skirt in the forum never really matched my own.... It's not a bad thing at all, I never had water ingress with this rooto; plus the seams are sexy 

Anyway sorry grabbing the thread, carry on ... : )


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Well thought I'd update this as been a few weeks now.
Good news is the Gorilla Glue seems to have done the trick.
I've kept a towel in the back just in case, but there doesn't seem to be any water ingress
Wish I'd done it a while ago lol
I think the clamping pressure on the joint is very very important for anyone considering trying it
I mocked it up first before I put the glue in so I knew it would work.
Bit faffy but think it's worth it.

I intend to run a small bead of something black silicon / mastic round the external opening to hide the yellow glue.

I also need to reglue the inner fabric to the hood as that has also come away but I think that might be a roof off job?

Jez


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine was almost dry this morning, but I don't know how much rain we had overnight. I'll have to wait for a decent downpour - or simulate one - before I can be sure.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

My window still isn't sticking. A couple of weekends I was at a classic show, so I cleaned out the old Gorilla glue and bits of other stuff as far as I could, propped the roof open a bit, glued it again, and wedged the roof down against the window by sticking some bits of MDF against the underside of the seal. It hasn't stuck, unfortunately, so I'll have to try something else.

I got some "Tiger Seal" to do a different job, which is a tube sealant, and for that job it was noticeably stickier than all the others I've tried. So maybe I'll give that a go at some point. The only trouble is that it's very bright white.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm positive that you can get Tiger Seal in black or grey as well


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Probably, I didn't think of it when I was ordering because it was for a different job. Of course, if it's visible after the job is done, I haven't cleaned up properly so in theory it's a moot point.


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

I have mentioned this on a few threads with this subject.

I tested quite a few products by cutting up UGG BOOTS and sticking on glazed tiles.

Winner by a million miles is LEAD AND GUTTER SEAL.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Mine seems to be much better now. I've managed to get it to stick in place using a cheapo 2-part Araldite-like product, then stuck some "Seek-n-seal" down either end where I couldn't get the glue in for fear of separating more glass from the hood, and along the glued part for good measure. We've had a bit of rain recently and my tray under the corner where it leaks has been dry.

I wonder when I will be confident enough to stop leaving the tray there? Perhaps if I put a piece of plain paper there, that'll show me if anything drips onto it, but not be in the way when I open the roof.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

the urethane adhesive used by window shops will work. lookup betaseal U-418 by DOW automotive systems which was recently used on the corner that separated from the glass. read the properties if DIY, cost me $20 @ a local garage to have it sealed. it sticks + hardens like concrete in 15 min i believe + only immediate cleanup works!! prolly similar brands as well.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Well, the epoxy has come undone again. I've had a few weeks of getting virtually nothing in the tray even after a few downpours, but it was quite wet again yesterday and the corner of the window isn't stuck to the hood any more. I'll be keeping an eye open for some alternative glues.

What I dislike about these tubes is that they're effectively single-use. I bought some Tiger Seal to stick the new bumper rubbers onto my project car, and I did the first and it was fine. I pushed the seal so there was no air at the top of the tube and sealed it with tape. Come back to it probably six weeks later (though maybe a little more) and while I can shove a spike down into it, there's nothing coming out of the tube when I put it on an applicator. The only way to release more is to cut into the side of the tube and scoop it out, which is much more messy and impossible to stick a nozzle on to get a neat bead.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

My gorilla glue still seems to be holding?


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I may try that again as I already have some from last time. Strange that it sticks for you, and not for me.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A while back I wrote to Webasto Convertibles GmbH, the company that produces the convertible top for the Audi TT, asking about what cleaning products they recommend. They were kind enough to provide their recommendation for how to clean and protect the top (see link below).

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1853093

Having recently discovered this post, I wrote them again asking if they have some sort of repair instructions and material recommendations for a window delamination failure. Unfortunately, while the Audi workshop manual (A005TT00220 - General Body Repairs, Exterior Mk2 8J) has some pretty good information on how to disassemble/repair the convertible roof assembly, there's nothing on rear window replacement.

So, as soon as I hear back from Webasto, I'll post their reply.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

So not been on for a while so greetings all!
SwissJetpilot messaged me about this issue and coincidentally it's due an update.
I've not put a post togeather yet but watch this space for all you DIY enthusiasts with convertible roofs!
I may have some good news ;-)
Jex


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I used this to seal the corners of my rear screen as well as fixing the fabric inner trim: MANNOL 9910 WINDSCREEN SEALANT

£7.75

eBay item: 331947761166










Haven't had a leak since


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

So,
my roof fix had held for a few months / years, and then I noticed a gap appearing at the top of the rear windscreen.
so I figured I ought to investigate and find out was going on.
I was recommended something called CT1 by a friend as they had just had to remove a shower panel held on with it and said it was a complete mare to remove as when you hit it it just flexed but didn't crack like most adhesives
I spoke to their technical dept and they were very helpful, knowledgable and I was pleasantly surprised!
And then whilst I was enjoying a coffee on my friends canal boat this happened.....










Unfortunately the place I called in at didn't stock CT1.
They had Geocel 'The Works' Sealant & adhesive (and no I don't work for either of these companies or anything!)










So this was what I did....

Scraped off as much of the left over crap and rubbish that was still on the glass using a scalpel blade.

The outer fabric is actually folded over on itself and then bonded to the glass
There is then an inner fabric panel bonded to the inside of the glass and inside of the roof.
Because the inner fabric panel had detached as well, I could fold that over on the inside and clamp it.
So i invested in a lot of bulldog type clips to hold the top of the glass to the fabric!










I left this as long as I could open to cure and then had to close the roof
I supported the glass using a length of wood, a sucker disk and some cord....










And then left it for 3 days with a cover over it to keep the rain out!
At this point, the top was bonding, but the sides and about 2/3rds of the bottom were complete de bonded.
Tons of water would have poured in without the cover!










The stuff cures at a rate of 3mm per 24 hours I think hence i left it 3 days.

I now repeated the procedure for the sides and the bottom.
Because the glass was now held in place I couldn't re use the clips very well so i used a blanket in a bag in the stowage hole and some boards / rope to try to put pressure on the roof. Ive seen some natty clamps that stick to the glass and then apply pressure via an arm but at £25 for 6 I figured I'd give them a miss but I think they would be very useful.










so thats where I'm currently at.
Its not the neatest job in the world as it was carried out in a hurry and without any experience of using the stuff before.
I'm intending on cutting the excess away where its squeezed out and then running a smooth bead like round a sink / bath to make it look more presentable.I'll get a pic of that when I do!
incidentally, I think not doing that was what caused the gorilla glue to fail as the water got down into the groove and then froze, slowly cracking the glue.










Ive also got to get some contact adhesive to re glue the inner fabric flap to the inside of the roof.
I'm delighted to report the roof is very water tight and I've opened and closed it a few times so appears to be holding.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I found this company in Germany that offers a convertible top window repair kit. Interesting concept that might be worth looking into. The obvious problem will be the kit only includes four clamps which seems a bit limited if the delamination problem is more than just a small area. Fortunately, you can buy the suction cup clamps from Amazon or other sources.

YouTube of how the kit is used - 





Repair Kit Source - 
http://123verdeck.de/Glass-Repair-Audi- ... ir-Set-NEW

Suction Cup Clamps -
http://www.expert-toolstore.com/britool ... clamps-set

https://www.amazon.com/C-R-LAURENCE-SC6 ... B000MQX4T6


----------



## Amulet banana (Nov 12, 2018)

Dinotrol 500 windscreen fitting kit.

I picked up a c70 vert this summer and in the heat the rear window came unstuck, this stuff was recommended on another forum and time tested, I used it myself, it came unstuck the first time due to me not cleaning the old sealant off properly but the second time it stuck fast, messy stuff but the bond afterwards was solid, if I can find the thread I'll post it up.

Here's the link.
https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/c ... de.250786/


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jez, you have PM


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

My wifes mini cooper sunroof rubber trim became unbonded from the main roof panel and nothing seemed to work, until I found STIXALL in my local branch of toolstation. This stuff sticks like shit to a bears fur, I reckon it would rebond and seal the rear windown of a convertible.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

So update,
So the roof is still holding well but I'm not sure for how much longer.
I think its debonding in one of the bottom corners again.
In fairness I never glued the inner flap back so this may be why?
I'm guessing that innner flap may be more structural then water proofing?
I'm going to try to re glue it again and do the inner flap so I'll let you know how I get on!
Jez


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just wanted to pass this along to the Forum. These are the repair instructions from the company that builds the TT Roadster convertible roof -

_Our specialists have given the following advice and work instruction to solve your problem:

1. Clean the area affected deeply with Acetone. 
2. Spread the glue thin over the affected area. You may want to use *Teroson PU 6700*
3. Apply some pressure on the affected and glued area for at least 12 hours. The advice would be to use a vacuum tensioner as you can see in the attached image.

Everything you need to have you can buy on the internet, e.e. Amazon, Ebay, etc. We do hope that the above will help and support your problem. (https://www.amazon.de/Teroson-1754185-K ... B0133TXH1S)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards

i.V. Sven Theiss
Key Account Director
Webasto Convertibles GmbH
Seckerstraße 3
94491 Hengersberg, Germany_









View attachment TEROSON PU 6700 Data Sheet.pdf


----------



## rca33 (Jun 24, 2015)

SwissJetPilot,

Thanks a lot for your help and knowledge sharing.

It will be very useful for me soon (and others, I believe).

Cheers. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## onemadcowman (Feb 24, 2017)

Just found this post. Have a similar problem with my car, roof never leaked but closed it one day and the whole bottom section of the glass had separated from the roof. Checked inside and seem that there is a fabric strip around the window which is coming away, so going to try to reattach it with contact adhesive and then reseal the window back in place using the same products you have used hopefully this will solve my problem. Will let you know how I get on. :? :?


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I had the same problem today. Came out to find the whole bottom edge of the window surround fabric had come away from the glass. Two minutes later the leak's fixed and the job's a good-un :lol:


----------



## V555 (Aug 26, 2018)

longodds said:


> I had the same problem today. Came out to find the whole bottom edge of the window surround fabric had come away from the glass. Two minutes later the leak's fixed and the job's a good-un :lol:


An almost invisible repair there... I really need to get mine fixed I keep meaning to order some of the suction cups of the internoodle but never seem to get round to it.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Looking better now .



















Fingers crossed.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

V555 said:


> longodds said:
> 
> 
> > I had the same problem today. Came out to find the whole bottom edge of the window surround fabric had come away from the glass. Two minutes later the leak's fixed and the job's a good-un :lol:
> ...


I filled a couple of large refuse bags with cushions and pillows and wedged them between the glass and the hoops. Did the trick nicely. Cleaned the area, applied sealant and held everything in place with a strip of very sticky carpet tape over the outer seam. Working well so far, but it has only been one day :lol:.


----------



## Nigey W (Apr 9, 2019)

Jez xbx said:


> So not been on for a while so greetings all!
> SwissJetpilot messaged me about this issue and coincidentally it's due an update.
> I've not put a post togeather yet but watch this space for all you DIY enthusiasts with convertible roofs!
> I may have some good news ;-)
> Jex


Thanks for the great post that followed this post, Jex - very informative.

But for those of us with convertible roofs who are NOT DIY enthusiasts, can anyone recommend an Audi specialist or a convertible roof specialist in the Somerset/Wiltshire/Bristol/Gloucestershire area who might be able to help with a completely-detached rear windscreen?!
:?


----------



## JMich (Nov 20, 2015)

Fantastic. Thanks a million for great fix. 
My 2002 roadster has exactly the same problem and now I can finally sort it out. 

The only thing I hate about my fab baby is that b***** space under the rear windscreen.


----------

